# ない：そりゃ3人でオセロはないか



## graysesame

(児童館で)
友たち０：こっち、こっち
友たち１：ごめんね、悟。みんなでこっち来てた。
友たち２：おう、悟、早く入れや。
悟：（心の中に）そりゃ3人でオセロはないか。
(Last time 悟 met only one friend of him at the 児童館 and played Othello.)
普通、述語の部分には単に「ない」を使ったら、存在表現（「ある」の対義語）になると思います。
「日本に行ったことない。」
「中国語には過去形ということはないのでしょうか。」

但し、冒頭の「そりゃ3人でオセロはないか。」の「ない」は「できない」という意味を表すと思います。
I feel interesting to the usage of this ない in the above sentence. Is my speculation correct?

Thank you for reading my question. Hopefully it doesn't sound trivial.


----------



## nrw nrw

Hi.
I take it as "オセロ (の可能性) はない" or "オセロ (ということ) はない".
It's slightly different from "できない".


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I feel like the same way as *nrw nrw*: _It's slightly different from "できない."_

In my opinion, it is the abbreviation of 「そりゃ、３人で遊ぶ事（ゲーム）として、オセロ*という選択肢・という目*はない。」

BTW, why didn't he say　４人で？


----------



## graysesame

I see.  Listeners need to autocomplete the sentence to fully understand it.
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sorry, but I cannot totally understand #4.
What do you mean by #4?

Or, *nrw nrw*, can you explain what he or she said for me in Japanese?


----------



## graysesame

autocomplete 自動補完 - Wikipedia
I mean the listeners (聞き手) will insert "３人で遊ぶ事（ゲーム）として", "という目" upon hearing "そりゃ3人でオセロはないか".


----------



## nrw nrw

「中国語に過去形はない」という例文のように、
「オセロはない」を文字通りとると、オセロが存在しないという意味になります。
母国語なので、「オセロはない」と聞いた瞬間に「オセロという選択肢はない」と変換してしまいますが。

As well as an example sentence of "中国語に過去形はない",
"オセロはない" is literally interpreted into "There isn't Othello.", which means "オセロがない".
Native speakers can insert "という選択肢" automatically and unconsciously.


----------



## nrw nrw

そもそもこれは、「は」が格助詞ではなく、
主題の提示に使われている係助詞だからじゃないかと思うんですが、
詳しく書いている時間もなければ、うまく説明できる自信もない
です


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> オセロ*という選択肢・という目*はない。


Yes, I read it as ありえない.


----------



## Flaminius

世紀末から多分最近まで、「ありえない」という言葉が流行したことがあります。意外で不快な結果に驚きを感じていることを表す若者言葉で、「ありえませんね」「ありえん」「ありえなーい」など様々な活用形があります。流行語として様々な文脈で用いられたため意味や用法も詳しく見れば色々あると思います。私は個人的にこのスレッドで論じられている「ない」は「ありえない」の後裔ではないかと疑っています。その考えが正しいかどうかはさておき、「ない」のこの用法はかなり口語的です。

この「ない」は、特定の条件では何かが成立しない、ふさわしくない、不可能であることなど(より正確にはそのような判断が話し手によって与えられたこと)を表します。文脈によって「不適切だ」「不可能だ」「…という選択肢はない」などを意味します。

「ない」という判断の条件は、文脈から推論しなければならない場合がありますが、今回のように明示的である場合もあります。この条件の示し方が口語的であることに注意すべきです。OPの文において、
三人でオセロはない。​は、最も大まかに構造を捉えると、名詞句と形容詞から構成される単文です。条件と判断の対象が一つの名詞句を作っているのですが、書き言葉の文法では名詞が名詞を修飾する(その連合の結果をここで名詞句と呼ぶ)ためには「の」が必要です。つまり「三人でのオセロ」とすべきです。しかし口語では「三人でオセロ」のような名詞修飾が可能です。むしろ「ない」の口語的用法には「の」を使った名詞句はふさわしくありません。尤もこれが文法的制約なのか文体の問題なのかは、今ちょっと分かりません。

この文は、大まかな文法構造を変えないで、
三人でオセロをすることは、不可能だ。​と言い換えることができますが、「選択肢はない」や「ふさわしくない」のようなニュアンスも含まれるので、無理に特定の言い換えを選択するべきとは思いません。要は、条件を課された対象の物理的、社会的その他の容認度が低いことを示す表現なのです。

nrw nrwさんが係助詞「は」について書いたことを私は正確に理解していないかもしれませんが、ある名詞が主題であることと格を持つこと(例えば、主格を持って主語となること)は両立します。文中の「は」は主語を受けているが、その名詞は「は」によって主語になっているわけではないと考えられます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

誰か、＃４、＃６の通訳を日本語でしていただけませんか。
ＯＰには大変申し訳ないのですが何を言わんとしているのか全く理解できません。
いつもは、意味を推測してある程度理解できるのですが、このスレッドは全く意味が取れません。
そもそも＃１からして、よく理解できていません。この会話はＯＰがヒアリングして聞き取った内容ということでしょうか。友たち（友達？）Ｏから３までの3人とこの主人公をいれて4人なのではないでしょうか。4人なら2人ずつのチームに分かれてオセロができなくはないとも思うのですが。
ランゲージバリアがない日本人の方に日本語で解説していただければうれしいです。


----------



## graysesame

I am sorry if my sentences are not well-written and caused your confusion.
＃７ explains what I was trying to convey in ＃４,＃６.
The conversation is from an anime. I have the transcription(subtitle) so the text should be correct.
It is a typo and should be 友達. I added 友達 and 心の中に myself.
And I don't know why he thinks four people cannot play Othello (in two groups). Maybe there is only one Othello game board.
I try to edit my post#1 but the "edit" disappears. I cannot find it now.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Now I see #4, #6 ---> #7. 
Thanks.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

What were the three friends doing at 児童館, when Satoru arrived there?
I now think that they (the three friends) were playing some other thing instead of Othello.

友達２ said, "Hey, Satoru! Why not come and join us?"
*What* did the friend 2 seduced Satoru to play in with them?


----------



## nrw nrw

Flaminius said:


> nrw nrwさんが係助詞「は」について書いたことを私は正確に理解していないかもしれませんが、ある名詞が主題であることと格を持つこと(例えば、主格を持って主語となること)は両立します。文中の「は」は主語を受けているが、その名詞は「は」によって主語になっているわけではないと考えられます。



I'm goiong to try to explain #8 in plain Japanese. Excuse me for using Japanese. I'm not good at English.

個人的な見解ですが、母語話者でない読み手が、「オセロはない」という文を、変に感じるのは、
「ぼくはウナギだ」または「こんにゃくは太らない」という文と同じ構造が、そこにあるからだと思います。

「は」は、topic marker と言われるもので、語や文に付いて、それが topic であることを指し示す係助詞です。
「が」は、subject marker で、主に、動作または状態の主体を指し示す格助詞です。

「オセロ*は*ない」と言ったとき、「オセロ」は、「ない」という状態の主体ではなく、その文の topic を示しているに過ぎません。
母語話者は「オセロはない」と聞いたとき、「ない」という状態の主体が何であるか、無意識レベルで理解します。
たとえば「可能性がない」と文脈から推測します。(可能性がない = ありえない or できない)

「オセロ*が*ない」と言ったとき、「ない」という状態の主体は、格助詞「が」で既に示されています。
この場合、多くの母語話者は、オセロの盤面と石がないと理解するでしょう。
だから、「３人でオセロがない」という文は非常に不自然に聞こえます。

問題は、topic は、しばしば subject (動作・状態の主体) と同一になるということです。
「中国語に過去形*は*ない」と言ったとき、「過去形」は topic なのですが、「ない」という状態の主体でもあるのです。
このような場合、「は」と「が」は交換することができます。

「中国語に過去形*が*ない」という文は意味がわかります。
多少不自然に聞こえますが、それは文脈がないからです。
「中国語*は*過去形*が*ない」のように「は」で topoic を (もしくは主語を) 与えると自然な文になります。
ここでは、「中国語」が topic で、「過去形」が「ない」という状態の主体です。

英語の主語は、動作・状態の主体であることが多く、topic は as for などで示します。
topic が主語になることも、もちろんありますが、その場合、topic と subject が同一なっていることが多いと思います。
なので、topic だけが示された「オセロはない」というような文は、
そのまま英語にするとおかしくなり、また、母語話者でない読み手は変に感じる、ということになります。

ただし、このような文は、#10 で Flaminius さんが指摘されている通り、口語的だと思います


----------



## Flaminius

*nrw nrw*さんの要点は、<「が」で置き換えられない「は」のある文(例。「3人でオセロはない」)の主語は「は」のつく名詞ではない>だと思いました。単純でかつ応用範囲の広い原則ですね。勉強になりました。



nrw nrw said:


> 個人的な見解ですが、母語話者でない読み手が、「オセロはない」という文を、変に感じるのは、
> 「ぼくはウナギだ」または「こんにゃくは太らない」という文と同じ構造が、そこにあるからだと思います。


「ぼくはウナギだ」は、「春は曙」や「わたし、ケーキ」と同じように文の主要素が二つの名詞であることが特徴です。だから「は」に活用語「ない」が後続する「オセロはない」とは異なります。

また、「こんにゃくは太らない」は「こんにゃくを食べても、太らない」のような主節と主語が同じ従属節からの取り出しとして説明されることが多いですが、変化を被るものを表す自動詞と変化の原因となるものを表す自動詞が「太る」という単一の形態を持つと考えることができます。他動詞で「課金する」という動詞が金を取る方と出す方の両方を一形態で表すことと類似します。
取る方が主語: ゲーム会社がユーザーに利用料を課金する。
出す方が主語: ユーザーがゲームに大金を課金する。

どちらの分析でも、こんにゃく文は「オセロはない」と同じ構造を持ちません。

ここまでで、私の主張は以下の通りです:
主題を持つ文には幾つもの種類がある。だから特定の文に主題があるというためにはその文の構造を特定しなければならない。

*nrw nrw*さんがこの文に想定する構造は、
3人でオセロは可能性がない。
だと思います。ただし「可能性」の部分は文脈によって他の文言で置き換えるられるだけでなく、そもそもなにがあるべきなのかはっきりしない場合があると私は考えます。例えば「昨日のカープの試合、なかったよなあ」というのはカープがひどい試合をしたことを意味するものの、なにが「なかった」のかはっきり名指すことができません。とはいえ、きれいな部屋を誉めるのに「この部屋（ゴミが）ないわー」とはいわないので、「ない」の直接の主語はなにかポジティブなものとまではいえそうです。つまり、この文は有名な
ゾウは鼻が長い。
と同じ構造を持つのですが、「鼻が」の部分が存在しないかすくなくとも明示されないわけです。「ゾウは」は副文の中では「ゾウが鼻が長いことを知らない人」のように「が」をとることができます。しかし「オセロ」でそれをやってしまうと「鼻」に当たる部分であると解釈されるので、そこでいわば「ゾウ」にあたる「オセロ」は、「長い」または「ない」（存在しない）と解釈されないように「が」をとることができないのでしょう。


----------



## nrw nrw

Flaminius said:


> 変化を被るものを表す自動詞と変化の原因となるものを表す自動詞が「太る」という単一の形態を持つ



勉強になります。
この手の話題は、いろいろな解釈ができると思います。
円柱を見るかのように、同じものを見ているのに、どこからそれを見るかで、見え方が丸になったり四角になったりします。

私の場合、動詞の文構造 (もしくは格文法、意味役割) に着目せず、単に主格が脱落しただけと考えました。

ぼくはウナギだ → 何が？ → 注文が
春は曙 → 何が？ → 良いのが
わたし、ケーキ → 何が？ → 注文が or 好きなものが
こんにゃくは太らない → 何が？ → 体が
昨日のカープの試合、なかったよなあ → 何が？ → 良いところが or 道理が
象は長い → 何が？ → 鼻が
オセロはない → 何が？ → 可能性が

そして、この脱落した主格を母語話者は無意識に補えてしまう、というのが私の主な主張です。
この観点で、構造が同じだなあと思った次第です


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> その考えが正しいかどうかはさておき、「ない」のこの用法はかなり口語的です。


ネットでよく「～～はないわ」って言うね。
「できない」って言いたいなら、あの例だと「できない」と言うんじゃないかな。（習慣の問題ね。あと個人の選択によるけど）


----------



## graysesame

@SoLaTiDoberman The three kids were playing dodge ball. Friend 2 was inviting him.
@nrw nrw @Flaminius Thanks for your explanations. I can tell that you spent hours in thinking/analyzing this question. I learnt a lot, too.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

(児童館で、悟るの友達達がドッジボールをしている。)
友達１：こっち、こっち
友達２：ごめんね、悟。みんなでこっち来てた。
友達３：おう、悟、早く入れや。
悟：（心の中で）ああ、ドッジボールか。児童館でしたことと言えば前回はオセロだったので今回もそうかと思っていたが、そりゃ「3人でオセロ」はないか。
(「３人ドッジ」もかなり破格だと思うけど。）

Thank you. The context became clearer.
One thing to note besides the main theme of this thread: In the Japanese culture or counting-system, the count should be started with 1,2,3..., not with 0,1,2....
友達０ seems very unnatural, and I should have taken some time if there is a special intention for it. (Is there any special intention for 0?)
Is it Taiwan culture to count starting with 0,1,2,3... ? I'm so curious!


----------



## graysesame

I don't quite understand these part, though. Would someone kindly explain it for me?


Flaminius said:


> 「こんにゃくは太らない」は「こんにゃくを食べても、太らない」のような主節と主語が同じ従属節からの取り出しとして説明されることが多いですが、変化を被るものを表す自動詞と変化の原因となるものを表す自動詞が「太る」という単一の形態を持つと考えることができます。他動詞で「課金する」という動詞が金を取る方と出す方の両方を一形態で表すことと類似します。





Flaminius said:


> と同じ構造を持つのですが、「鼻が」の部分が存在しないかすくなくとも明示されないわけです。「ゾウは」は副文の中では「ゾウが鼻が長いことを知らない人」のように「が」をとることができます。しかし「オセロ」でそれをやってしまうと「鼻」に当たる部分であると解釈されるので


オセロは可能性がない。and ゾウは鼻が長い。have the same sentence structure. But in the original sentence オセロはない, the part equivalent to 鼻が isn't shown.
The following part I don't quite understand. (In the ゾウは鼻が長い can take away "が" as if we do not know the fact that the trunk of elephants is long. so it becomes ゾウは鼻長い or ゾウは長い? ...)


----------



## graysesame

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Is it Taiwan culture to count starting with 0,1,2,3... ?


No. It is just because I originally quoted two people's words, naming them 1 and 2, then I realized that there are three people talking to _satoru_, so... it turns out to be 友達０.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

graysesame said:


> No. It is just because I originally quoted two people's words, naming them 1 and 2, then I realized that there are three people talking to _satoru_, so... it turns out to be 友達０.


Oh, I see. Forget it.


----------



## Flaminius

Flaminius said:


> 「こんにゃくは太らない」は「こんにゃくを食べても、太らない」のような主節と主語が同じ従属節からの取り出しとして説明されることが多いですが、変化を被るものを表す自動詞と変化の原因となるものを表す自動詞が「太る」という単一の形態を持つと考えることができます。他動詞で「課金する」という動詞が金を取る方と出す方の両方を一形態で表すことと類似します。



The verb 太る is an intransitive verb that denotes the change of the grammatical subject.  My analysis of the sentence “こんにゃくは太らない” proposes that this instance of 太る can be understood as an intransitive verb expressing the attribute of the subject to effecting a change.  In this regard, the form 太る combines in itself the transitive and the intransitive verbs.  The illustration of 課金する is to present another verb with two opposite senses; it denotes both the act of charging and the act of paying.  If I can resort to yet another parable, that 太る has two usages is like a hypothetical English word that combines in itself the meanings of _interested_ and _interesting_.



> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> と同じ構造を持つのですが、「鼻が」の部分が存在しないかすくなくとも明示されないわけです。「ゾウは」は副文の中では「ゾウが鼻が長いことを知らない人」のように「が」をとることができます。しかし「オセロ」でそれをやってしまうと「鼻」に当たる部分であると解釈されるので
> 
> 
> 
> オセロは可能性がない。and ゾウは鼻が長い。have the same sentence structure. But in the original sentence オセロはない, the part equivalent to 鼻が isn't shown.
> The following part I don't quite understand. (In the ゾウは鼻が長い can take away "が" as if we do not know the fact that the trunk of elephants is long. so it becomes ゾウは鼻長い or ゾウは長い? ...)
Click to expand...

The two sentences can be showed as below:
[ゾウは [鼻が 長い]]
[3人でオセロは [ * ない]]
, where * is for the ellided subject of ない.

The first can be used in a subordinate clause as:
私は [ゾウが [鼻が 長い]]と知っている。
The sentence ゾウは鼻が長い is a well-known example of a linguistic polemics over the existence of the grammatical subject in Japanese, and I probably do not understand all the implications of subjecthood in the language.  Having said that, I am still aware that one way of understanding the sentence is that ゾウ is the subject of 鼻が長い and that Japanese adjectives takes adjectival complements more easily than, say, those in English (e.g.  jealous of, emulous of, etc.).  If it helps, you can understand this example to mean, “An elephant is long with respect to the/its nose.”  This explains how ゾウ in this construction can take _-ga_, the nominative marker.

In contrast, the othello sentence cannot be rewritten 3人でオセロがない even in subordination.  I have to explain the reason, if I argue that they are of the same construction.  I would say that a _ga_-marked noun, once thrown into a sentence, immediately seeks a conjugated word (verb, adjective, or copula) to become its subject.  So yes, オセロがない is like ゾウが長い.


----------

